# Have you guys seen this?



## BigMike84 (Jun 18, 2004)

Looks like Spectrum is getting some competition in the 2.4ghz radio market.Nomadio Sensor 
Looks like it will be pretty cool and its roar approved.


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

I've heard of those before. They are probebly good but look ugly.


----------



## rcguy2477 (Jun 12, 2003)

They may look ugly, but they are one of the most comfortable controllers out. They are lighter than any higher-class radio I've ever used. 

Its not really ugly, its just that you are used to the "normal" radio look. I am actually starting to like the look of the controller.


----------



## Wedekind (Jan 2, 2005)

They showed that at RCX, and they had a little video that they played i think every 15 minutes, I went over for a couple minutes talking to them and held it, it is not bad, does look ugly


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

yea those look pretty ugly but i dont know like he said we are used to a normal radio, but they look like they would be cool to have


----------



## DaWrench (Sep 26, 2001)

Hi,

form over function.


----------



## DaWrench (Sep 26, 2001)

Hi,

form over function.


----------

